# Small space with good scares?



## jfoster38122 (Jul 20, 2008)

Any ideas on using a small space but get good scares?
I guess I could open up the back yard but can't watch the front yard if I do that. They would have to come down the small drive to get to the back yard.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

IMO, you can get a good scare pretty much anywhere. What kind of space are you using? Do you work alone or use helpers?


----------



## dan_ryan (Sep 13, 2010)

got any pics of your space there's bound to be ways of sorting it out


----------

